
Moonlander Mark 1 – Ergonomic Keyboard - erwagasore
https://zsa.io/moonlander/
======
autocorr
This is exciting to see a new split keyboard available commercially (and not
as a group-buy or kit). I hope that it along with others like the one
keyboardio can grow the market so that we may eventually see wider adoption
beyond hobbyist circles.

